# Do you guys all have multiple reel mowers?



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

I ask because my reel is out of commission while I get a new bedknife after the old one bent due to a rock.

First-time reel owner here.

It seems like a rock/twig can put you out of commission for quite a while. What do you guys all do when something goes wrong, especially where (1) you have to mow so frequently and (2) it could take a while to fix the mower? Does everyone have multiple reels? Or are you guys just super good at not hitting things?

With how many times I've hit rocks already as a new owner, I'm worried I got in over my head! Hopefully things get better after I level, but I'm not even cutting that low!


----------



## FrankS (Jun 19, 2021)

My grassy area is 1500-1600 square feet. About 220 of that, I'm not too particular toward. For the remaining ca.1300 sq ft., I pick up any bits of trash that I see. Old weedeater string or whatever. Bits of rock down to 1/4-3/8 of an inch.

I have a 13" rotary mower, that I use as a weedeater. It would act as a backup, should disaster strike.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Most people will reels all attempt to clean up their yards and landscape where they mow, to reduce their issues with the potential damage.

Driveways and sidewalks not withstanding, it's worth keeping rock paths and rocks in landscapes at a minimum.


----------



## Langley (Jun 22, 2021)

1 powered reel
2 manual reels
1 rotary


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

I currently have a 220e and 260sl and have kept 2 reels ever since I started mowing low. You could look in to getting a manual reel as a backup. For 3k it should be doable and alot cheaper


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I have a 25" cal, a 20"mclane and a riding mower. I'm looking at getting a manual reel also.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

jha4aamu said:


> You could look in to getting a manual reel as a backup. For 3k it should be doable and alot cheaper


Admittedly, I had to read this 3 times before I realized you were talking about square footage and not price. I was wondering what kind of diamond studded manual reels you have been coming across.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Just got a second one and I'm glad I did just as a back up.

Will also add the toro 1600 laughs at small twigs (knocks on wood!)


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

My triplex came with 3 extra sets of reels. I wouldn't recommend anyone to get a reel mower without backup reels. Too easy to damage one and go out of commission.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I bought a second greens mower as a backup because in the past I had an issue with the original one but I was able to make some modifications to get it back up and running so it didn't hurt me too bad. But after that is when I started searching for a back up. I also keep extra bed knives on hand as any damage from a rock/bolt/concrete can usually be fixed with replacing the bedknife and grinding down a bent reel blade. That will get you through until you can get replacement parts.

Also, I have tried to eliminate any source of debris that could be damage my mower from the lawn. Having rocks, stone, brick chips in the flower beds is a no go for me. I usually don't worry about mulch or twigs as the mower will usually just chew right through those things.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

jskierko said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > You could look in to getting a manual reel as a backup. For 3k it should be doable and alot cheaper
> ...


That's about right for a Hudson Star mower these days.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

If you are tearing up a manual reel, I'd take a second look at what could be done to improve your lawn hygiene. Rent a power sweep (rubber paddle type) and that should take everything that's not bolted down on/in the lawn.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBIJIvTuOUg&t=116s

Having a backup reel is smart with a lawn that can quickly get overgrown, as Bermuda can. A second manual reel is pretty affordable, especially with the steady supply on FB MP or CL.

For powered reels, a backup mower isn't quite as easy, both in terms of cost and storage space. But I def keep a bedknife or two (and screws!), belts, and I even have a replacement reel in a box if things get bad. Chemical assistance (PGR) has been called in before as well. My wife has most certainly walked out to the garage and found the mower partially disassembled and me practicing my uh... russian ... under my breath as I've got the hose in one hand (filling the sprayer for an unplanned PGR application) and my phone in the other figuring out how much R & R is going to profit from my latest f-up. :lol: :bd:


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Between my home and the baseball field, I have two different John Deere reels (220 & 260). While I also have a Toro in storage that in my opinion provides a better cut, I opted to use the two Deere's as my daily drivers in case I ever get into a pinch and need to interchange parts.

With that being said, I've ordered some extra common replacement parts and keep them on hand (belts, spark plugs, etc). It's happened to me more than once that I break a belt in the middle of a mow, and having a replacement set on hand has saved me. Probably not practical to have a replacement reel sitting on the shelf, but hoping I never run into that kind of 911.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I have a GM100 and a Flex 2120 on top of a Scott's manual. My wife thinks I am nuts but I will always keep two greensmowers on hand as personal mowers. Much of them time I have more than that floating around though. While very short lived, this grouping has been my favorite!


----------



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

With how many people have multiple reel mowers, I've clearly gotten in over my head by buying this Swardman as my first reel.

I guess I'll just have to be more careful. My neighbor has these huge tall trees that drop twigs and bark all over my yard, so even giving it a walk beforehand may not be enough to avoid hitting things 100%.

I've got the extra bedknives on order. Will do on the belts/other parts and getting a manual reel as backup. I suppose I can always walk into Home Depot to pick up the manual reel in a pinch.

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## socerplaye (Jun 14, 2018)

Nice thing about a walking mower and cutting your grass short is that you'll be able to see twigs and stuff out in front of you so you can stop and pick it up and toss it into the neighbors yard. &#128540;


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a swardman with a spare reel. For post-storm stick/twig cleanup I still use the Honda rotary. A lawn dethatcher will clear most debris from a lawn so you can mow with a reel. There is no doubt, though, that the reel requires more attention and prep work to mow. With the honda, I just mulch everything.


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

I wish I had a 2nd as a backup unit, just in case I have a run-in with a curb. I don't have a good local mechanic to help me out in a pinch. With prices the way they are, it's just the one reel and one rotary.


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

I wish I had a 2nd as a backup unit, just in case I have a run-in with a curb. I don't have a good local mechanic to help me out in a pinch. With prices the way they are, it's just the one reel and one rotary.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

I happen to have a few myself.


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

AllisonN said:


> I happen to have a few myself.


 :thumbup: I showed my wife and she immediately shook her head and said "no way."


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

AllisonN said:


> I happen to have a few myself.


Nice sprayer! Just unboxed mine today and can't wait to use it!


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

waltonereed said:


> AllisonN said:
> 
> 
> > I happen to have a few myself.
> ...


Just happened to have a amazing wife also!


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

(2) Reels, (1) Rotaty. Reels - Toro 3100 and a TruCut H-20. The H20 was replaced and now serves as my scalp unit.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Ideally would like another Toro GM. My plan is to wait another 3-5 years when the current GM GR1021 comes off leases and retire my current as a back-up/scalping unit.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

I have two McLanes 20". Bought the second for parts, then changed my mind and fixed it as a running backup. Also have a rotary that can go down to 1.25 if I can't reel mow.


----------

